# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  zd-915 + ct-53a

## freecom

zd-915  ηλεκτρικη τρομπα κολλησης με λιγες ωρες χρησης

ct-53a  μπανιερα καλαι  με 1,6 κιλα καλαι γεματη δουλεψε 2-3 φορες
μονο το καλαι  εχει αρκετα χρηματα

όλα μαζι πακετο 100 ευρω 

είμαι θεσσαλονικη-βεροια-γιαννιτσα

----------


## katmadas

γεμισε το inbox σου.

Καλημερα φιλε.

Ενδιαφερομαι μονο για την τρομπα.
Κανει καλα την δουλεια της?
εχεις τις αλλες 2 μυτες?

----------


## freecom

καλημέρα 
εχεις δικιο με το inbox......τωρα οκ

η τρομπα δουλευει αψογα......εχει δουλεψει ελαχιστα.......την πηρα μονο και μονο από ζηλια ....την ειδα σε ένα φιλο και μου αρεσε.....τελικα όμως την τρωει η σκονη.....γιαυτο και ειπα να την δωσω

δυστυχως οι άλλες μυτες είναι θαμενες σε καποιο συρταρι......οποτε δεν υπαρχουν

αρχικα θα περιμενω μηπως και το δωσω πακετο......διαφορετικα αν το σπασω ευχαρίστως θα στην δωσω

στειλε μου με pm το κινητο σου για το δευτερο ενδεχωμενο

ευχαριστω

----------


## freecom

καλοριζικα στον φανη

finish

----------


## katmadas

το κολυτηρι που το εχω μερα νυχτα που λεει ο λογος αναμενο λιγοτερη φθορα εχει.
μαλλον τα εβγαλε τα λεφτα της η τρομπα.

χαλι μαυρο γενικα. λαθος αγορα εκανα...

αλλη φορα μονο καινουργια και τιποτα αλλο...
πας να γλιτωσεις λιγα λεφτα και την τρως στον κολο τζαμπα.

----------


## xrhstos1978

και τοποτα δε γλιτωσες, 100 εχει καινουριος ο σταθμος.  :Unsure:

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

.................

----------


## freecom

μπορει να φενεται αστειο αλλα τωρα ειδα .......τις εξελιξεις.....αν και περασαν 10 μηνες.....πρεπει να απαντησω.....προς ηθικη αποκατασταση

ειχαν καποιο προβλημα αυτα που πουλησα ???????

δουλευαν αψογα !!!

και ας παμε στην τιμη

τα εδωσα ακριβως στην μιση της ακομη και σημερινης αξιας

η τρομπα ειχε και εχει 100 ευρω

η μπανιερα ειχε και εχει 65 ευρω

και το καλαι που περιχει 1,5 κιλο  το πληρωσα 35 ευρω τουλαχιστον

συνολο 200......τα πουλησα 100 στην μιση αξια


γιατι φιλε χρηστο λες οτι ο φανης δεν κερδισε τιποτα ?


και ας πω και το αλλο  αφου τα πηρες και λες οτι ηταν σκουπιδι η τρομπα
γιατι δεν με πηρες ενα τηλ στο κινητο να με πεις.....ρε φιλε  χαλια ηταν αυτο που μου εδωσες!  ......θα τα επερνα πισω με την μια

αυτα !!!

 γιατι δεν εχω αναγκη απο 100 ευρω

----------


## katmadas

δεν εχω αλλο το κινητο σου φιλε.
απο την τρομπα ελειπαν και λυπουν οι τσιμουχες.
ειναι αρκετα χρησημοποιημενη και οχι λιγες ωρες οπως ειπες.
την μπανιερα ετσι και αλλιως δεν την χρειαζομουνα.
το ειπα εδω για να προσεχουν και αλλοι.
δεν θα στα γυρνουσα γιατι και εγω δεν εχω αναγκη 100 ευρω.
Δεν εχει μητες αλλα μονο μια χοντρη.
δεν εχει ανταλακτικα βαμβακια.
δεν εχει λιμες για μπροστα.
δεν εχει τσιμουχες.
Δεν την εχω χρησημοποιησει καθολου γιατι τα ανταλακτηκα κανουν αλλα 40 ευρω ενω μια καινουργια τα εχει ολα.

σορυ κιολας δεν σου εκανα επιθεση απλα εγραψα για το γνωμικο¨:
"καινουργιο παρε και ασε τα μεταχειρισμενα".

----------


## xsterg

φιλε φανη επρεπε με το που ειδες οτι δεν σου κανει η  να τον παρεις τηλ η να κανεις ποστ εδω μεσα η να στειλεις μεσω του φορουμ προσωπικο μηνυμα. 
τωρα αν ηταν τοσο μεταχειρισμενα τι να πω. το ξερετε οι δυο σας σε τι κατασταση ηταν.

----------


## freecom

φιλε xsterg η συναλλαγη εγινε χερι χερι οποτε ο φιλος φανης  μπορουσε να δει την κατασταση και να μην τα παρει αν ηταν τοσο    χαλια
zd915.jpg
τωρα σχετικα με αυτα που ελειπαν.......φαινονται στη φωτογαφια
40 ευρω ....οι μυτες που  ελειπαν......το λιμακια.....και τα  βαμβακακια ?????

19 ευρω εχει ολο το  ανταλλακτικο  πιστολι ......οσο χαλια και να ηταν .....που δεν ηταν
......δουλευε μια χαρα .....με 19 ευρω ειχες καινουργιο ολο το εμπρος   συστημα

τελος παντων  ....εδω το κλεινω το θεμα απο την πλευρα μου.......

φιλε φανη  keep walking και για τους δυο μας

καλη συνεχεια

----------

